# St.Louis Cardinals & the Boston Red Socks going to the World Series.....!!!



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

The Cardinals are my favorite baseball team, and I'm glad they are going to the World Series….This will be the first time since 1968 that they have played the Red Sox for the Series….They both are a strong team, and it will be interesting to see who comes out on top…..If you're a fan of either, post your thoughts on the Series…..


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

Nostalgia:

I loved………and now miss………. teams like the Lakers with Magic Johnson, Kareem Abdul Jabbar, etc…….. and the Celtics with Kevin McHale, Dennis Johnson, Robert Parish, Danny Ainge, etc.

And, I miss the old Boston Red Sox - "The Big Red Machine" of the mid-70's

What a greet team. Coached by Sparky Anderson with a great starting line-up of Pete (Mr. Charlie Hustle), Rose, Morgan, Pérez, Concepción, Foster, Griffey, and Gerónimo.

Should be a good Series. I hope it is.

Best. Bruce.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

rick,always been a braves fan.but i've always liked the cards,i think they are a classy organization.the best of fortune to them.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*right on, Mr C+!!!!*
Man, that grand slam in the 6th inning put them right on top in the 6th game of the series. Shane Victorino… who is this guy?? WTG Sox!!!
I am pained, though to watch the game and not see my favorite players from recent years, now most notably Kevin Youkilis, Johnny Damon, and Josh Beckett. But, no doubt this team makes it happen!


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

This is the first time since 1999 that the world series is between the two teams with the best regular-season record in their league. Coincidentally, they have the same record: 97 wins and 65 losses.

It should be a great series.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

diehard sox fan and super excited, but OP did you forget 2004.."ground ball stapped by foulke. underhands to first and the red sox are world champions for the first time in 86 years. Can you believe it?"


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Yeah. I'm from the St. Louis area and I sure remember losing to the Red Sox in 2004, but I also remember winning the series in '82, '06, and '11 and intend to have to remember winning in 2013. I always resent the little attention that is given the Cardinals every year. We're a small market, we never get attention from the media, we never get the good time slots for games, we have a relatively small payroll, we have an inordinate number of our players who were drafted by the cardinals, yet we rival other teams for numbers of pennants and championships won. Go Cards. Who needs Pujols.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for the comments, guys…..

I have to admit that I did not see the game in '99, or even the one in '04….I didn't start watching the Cardinals, and whoever they played till '05…..I'm not familiar with the AL league much at all…..Only the teams that the Cards have played since they started playing the "inner-league "teams a few years ago…...But since then, I hardly miss a game…..I prolly watch 120-140 games a year…...One thing I've noticed over the years…..the Cards don't go out too much for drafting players beyond their own farm teams, especially from the Memphis Redbirds….But when they get players like Carlos Beltran, it's well worth it to do so…...That's right…..Who needs Pujols..?..They gave him $265 million for a 10 year contract…..He's 32 now, and he ain't producing for the Angels…..They can keep him…..We got some big bats on the team…..!!!!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Actually…...I got into watching baseball quite by accident…..I was looking for something to watch one night, and nothing but junk was on, except a baseball game….It was the Cardinals, and whoever thye were playing(?).I've been watching them ever since….So about 8 years is all….But I try to never miss a game when they play…....It's funny how players come and go, but the game never changes…..!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Go Cards!

I watched Gibson play, was in the stands when Lou stole #105, saw a Forsch no-hitter and loved Whiteyball in the '80s. Hated the '04 sweep by the Sox, want no repeat. Here we go, Cards and October baseball go together!!


----------



## bbrewer (Dec 28, 2012)

I think you'll find the cards played the tigers in 68 wish it was a rematch of those teams, Tigers won. The cards won in 46 + 67 the sox won in 2004.


----------



## Sanding2day (May 6, 2013)

*BIRDS!!!* Looking forward to a Red Socks stomping…


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

This should be a hard-fought battle between these two….I predict the Cards in 6…...


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Not too good here guys!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Ouch, some baserunners but not getting any in.


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

Looking good here…......so far.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow…..I can't believe how bad the Cards played tonight…Looked like a bunch of high schoolers…..

Too many errors…...too many missed chances for base runners….But….it's only the first game…...

The Cards are not a team that just goes away….Lester was great…...Wainwright was poor…..!!!!!!


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

Who can possibly replace the GIANTS of baseball who will leave soon or have already left.?

Th great game announcers and hosts…...

Joe Garagiola

Harry Carey

Vince Sculley (when he retires)

I am really going to miss Tim Mc Carver.

28 consecutive Would Series as as the announcer.

Mc Carver is so good, he doesn't even need a color man to add to the dialog or provide the stats. Mc Carver has it all.

Mc Carver adds sooo much to a game… with his understanding of the game. his historical recollections of past but similar and relevant events. His ability to express to us dummy's nuances of the game we would not have heard nor understood.

I am really going to miss him.

Costas would be a good choice….........but he is probably already life-committed to projects that are already carved out for him.

Any thoughts on who should replace Mc Carver next year…. and onto the future ????


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

The Cards got their a&%^s handed to them last night….They played awful….

It was reported today that Lester was cheating….Some sort of "substance" in his glove….Not by the Cardinals…....


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

The accusation does come from the Cardinals' organization. Cardinals' minor league pitcher Tyler Melling made it on Twitter.

I'm not sure, but I think that Twitter checks the veracity of everything before allowing it to be published .


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Apparently it turned out to be something to help him with his grip and although maybe jot strictly allowed, it is accepted by everyone. In cold weather it is allowed and preferred by hitters that the pitcher have control of the ball.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Tighter game tonight thusfar. Good baseball.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

The Redbirds are looking sharper tonight…...Good pitching on both sides….Wacha is bringing it tonight,as is Lackey…...Redbirds on top 1-0 so far…....Go Birds…..


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

This is a great game tonight. The Cards just took the lead. This is how the Falll Classic should be played.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Boston human too. Errors for Cards in Game 1, Boston in Game 2.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

This is better.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Young guns duking it out with Boston bullpen.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Huzzah! Cards Win!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

, 
Yes…...Now that looks like how the Cards normanly play ball…..!!!!.....Now let's go to St.Louis and finsih them off…..Wacha was great, and the relievers were excellent….....One note:

Pitchers are NOT allowed to use kind of a substance to enhance their pitching…..They can lick their fingers, and /or wipe them off, or blow into their hands to warm them, BEFORE they get on the rubber…..That is the rule….....Even in cold weather, it is not allowed….....


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

The Series will continue with game 3 back in St. Louis on Saturday night at 7:07 on Fox…..On to victory…...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

Sport ball is fantastic. The best part is when the outfielder makes a touchdown. I too am a Detroit Cardinals fan. They are the best at sport ball. They're quarter back really gets the sport juices flowing. I sure hope they win the Cup of Ultimate Bestness.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Wish I had a ticket…


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Go Cards!

I was a Cub fan when I lived near Chicago and the rivalry between the Cubs and Cards always got the blood moving. But, as usual, the Cubs are out so *go Cards*. That team has colorful history … but so do the Red Sox!


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Rick, my answer about the substance was taken from a quote by JC Corcoran, a St. Louis reporter. He talked to Jim Edmonds, Joe Magraine and others and they all told him. That even though a substance is not technically allowed players and managers agree to allow it to avoid players players getting injured by wild pitches. The article suggested it was one of the unwritten rules of baseball.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Ok…...Game # 3 tonight…..The Redbirds are home, and are going to put the "whoop" on the Sox tonight..

I predict the Birds will win by 5…......Any takers…..???? The series is tied 1-1….....!!!!!!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I think a Birds Win is a Fine Idea! My brother is there. Go Cardinals!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Smitty,

It should make fro an exciting game tonight….I'm glad I'm not there….I've been there before, and I'll have the best seat in the house tonight…... in my easy chair in front of a 73" screen…..Where's the popcorn..?


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Go Red Birds!!!
I'm actually a NY Mets fan, but when they aren't in it (which is most times)....
I'm a National League'r all the way (as they play real baseball)!!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

^ I like the way both you guys think.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Every now and then I come up with a good idea…...Not often, but evey now and then…..!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Go CARDS!!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Finally home to watch. Been at 2 Halloween things, but they just took the lead back as we walked in the door. Let's hold on this time and maybe get some insurance runs.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Well it looks like I am in the minority here, but GO SOX! Watching the game right now been a fun one either way it goes. If we have to lose the WS, I wouldn't mind losing to StL. Should be a fun rest of the series.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Dang it!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow…...What a bizarre ending to a game…...I've never seen that happen in all the years I've watched the Cards…..an obstruction call…...by the home plate umpire…..But a win is a win…...5-4…..On to the next game tomorrow night, and go for the kill….........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Totally bizarre is right. A win on an infield D-P ball. Wow…


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

The Cards win it on a walk-off-questionable -technicality!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

It was odd, and you kinda hate to see a game end like that, but we have to leave it up to the umps to make the calls…..In this instance, it was the correct call, according to the rules…....They got it right…..!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rtbrmb (Nov 11, 2011)

My son & I made our 1st trip to St. Louis this year to see the Cardinals play, what a great experience & what a well run organization. We took the stadium tour and stayed at the Westin across the street from Busch-there couldn't be better accommodations.

CPlusWoodworker - in your 1st post you mentioned the Red Sox were the Big Red machine of the 1970's…that was actually the Cincinnati Reds of the 1970's managed by Sparky Anderson. You went on to name many players of the Reds. If you wanted to name some of the mid-70's Red Sox it would have been; Yastrzemski, Rice, Lynn, Fisk, Lee, Tiant, Remy, Scott, Evans, Burleson, Hobson, etc….

Bill in MI


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I heard from a friend of mine who is an ump, not major league but an ump. He said the call was correct. He said the ump has discretion whether to award the base. Any time a ball is overthrown like that at 3rd base, it's a given that the runner will score. The only thing that prevented him scoring was the interference. I will say it was not the way I wanted to see it nor do I think it was intentional, but as Rick said, it's up to the umps to make the calls. Looking forward to game 4.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Well heck….......The Cards are just gonna have to work harder after that 4-2 loss tonight…..The series is tied 2-2….Sure was hoping they wouldn't have to go back to Boston, but it might look that way…One more game in St.Louis….Even if they win tomorrow night, they still gotta go back…....I'll never understand playing 6-7 games to determine a winner…..I think 2 out of 3 takes it….Whichever team wins 2, that's it…game over….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Wong picked off, with Beltran at the plate. Wow. Some things are at the forefront in this series:

- David Freese is not living in 2011 anymore. Batting .081 this series, really?
- Big Papi is totally in the zone, as Buck said. The guy can hit everything.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Why even take a lead when we're down by 2 with two out. Just stand there and wait for Beltran to hit a home run. freese's lack of offense is not worth keeping him in for defense. Start Wong and leave Freese for pinch hits.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

@Smitty…....

Yes sir…..That was a rookie move for Wong to get picked off at first…The big bats just did not show up last night, and you're right, Freese is living in the past, it seems like….He's playing bad ball, especially in the hitting department….....I thought Lynn's pitching was about par for him, lasting only 4-5 innings….....I hope Wainwright shows up tonight…...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

@ffots…....

I agree 100% with that statement…...Freese is certainly lacking in the hitting…...Hopefully they will get back
on track tonight…...Those Bo Sox looks like a bunch of lumberjacks with their scroungy look….They need a better dress code…...Some of our guys could clean up, too…...lol…..They prolly will after the series is over….!!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

The Cards just can't get past Lester's pitches….He was dominating in last nights game…Wainwright threw 10 strikeouts, but it wasn't enough to get the job done…..The big bats are just not producing, and you can't win with that happening….The BoSox are a tough team, and the bats are producing for them….The releivers and closer for the Cards are working, but the Sox have got their number…...When you got batters like Big Papi hitting practically everytime he comes to bat, it's hard to stop a train like him…..The Cards just need to find a way to pull out the last two somehow…...if possible…But they are gonna have to produce better than they have been…..


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I hate intentional walks, but I think they need to take the bat out of Papi's hands. I think we'll be better off with Craig as DH. It can happen. Also need to quit going down looking. These pitchers are good at hitting the corners.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm not sure I understand why Matheny had Craig in there playing first base with his bad ankle….He can't run good, but he could trot around the bases if he could get a homer…....lol…...These next 2 games should be very interesting, as Wacha will take the hill tomorrow night…..he'll get to them…...


----------

